# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  OFRECEMOS HARINA Y HOJUELAS DE QUINUA PARA EXPORTACIÓN

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, ofrecemos harina de quinua y hojuelas o flakes de quinua convencional en sacos de papel de 25 Kg. Adjuntamos las fichas técnicas de ambos productos.  *- HARINA DE QUINUA BLANCA CONVENCIONAL:* US$5.95 x Kg FOB Callao / 1contenedor mensual  *- HOJUELAS DE QUINUA BLANCA CONVENCIONAL:* US$5.85 x Kg FOB Callao / 1contenedor mensual *
Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  2014-09-15 12.09.09.jpgTemas similares: OFRECEMOS QUINUA ORGÁNICA CERTIFICADA Y CONVENCIONAL PARA EXPORTACIÓN HARINA DE QUINUA - HOJUELAS DE QUINUA HARINA DE QUINUA - HOJUELAS DE QUINUA HARINA DE QUINUA - HOJUELAS DE QUINUA Artículo: Indecopi participa en presentación oficial de Normas Técnicas Peruanas de la Harina de Quinua y Hojuelas de Quinua

----------

